# Dakoda and Acheron



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

So, it's been a while since I was on the forums. But HEY EVERYONE! 
Dakoda is going to turn 4 at the end of next month, and Acheron is now 7 months old. And he's 70 lbs!  
Does anyone have any ideas how much more growing he'll do? His mom was 75-80 lbs, dad was 95-100 at their last vet checkup (after losing some weight haha). 

Anyways, I figured I'd share some pics! 
















































^ If you're wondering, I'm using Koda to help teach Acheron offleash behavior and recall. Lol. 

















And a couple of me with them (one by one on my webcam lmao):


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

I like the photo where they are both laying down and Acheron is air smelling.
Dakota is very pretty.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Lol he was actually watching a squirrel climb a tree.  He's got a very high prey drive; was pretty shocked he didn't chase it.
And thank you  I actually don't like these pics of her much, she looks washed out.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Picture #6 is funny, they are hooked together, but both leaning away from each other. Nice pictures & happy looking pack!


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Lol! They definitely weren't happy about it. Koda has a hard time pulling him to me now because he's so strong, and he was displeased with her for eating his treat.  But I still love them :wub:
And thank you!  I had to go out of town for 3 weeks and leave them with people I trusted. To make it harder, they ended up not getting any walks (just played in the yards) and had to be separated (about 30 miles away from each other). I just returned and picked them up Saturday, so they're both super glad to have each other back. And of course mommy, too!


----------

